# Funny Bamboo Shrimp



## RaynoVox (Jun 30, 2012)

My shrimps been hanging onto the thermostat for almost a week. Not sure why, there is closer areas to the output but if hes happy then I am  I love bamboo shrimp and they are halarious to watch.

Video!

http://youtu.be/7cn2p2HY7jM

NOTE: Not sure if I am allowed to just post something like that, if I'm not, Ill delete it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

There seems to be enough flow were he is sitting. Maybe he just likes the heat.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

are bamboo shrimp freshwater?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yes they are, you can also find them under the name rock shrimp and flower shrimp in the petstores


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

************:argue:


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> ************:argue:


?No ones arguing?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Never mind my computer was not running youtube and I thought he posted a bunch of weird words. It was my computer acting weird.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Would they be ok in a 6.6 gallon tank?


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

TankdreamerJim said:


> Would they be ok in a 6.6 gallon tank?


I would recomend a 10 gallon, but I suppose you could pull off a 6.6gal. The problem with bamboo shrimp is that you need strong water circulation because bamboo shrimp have fan like arms which catches dbris and micro organism in which these shrimp feed off of.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

The 6.6 gallon tank is a bookshelf tank that I would like to put on my desk when I buy it. It has a filter that would provide circulation and if it wasn't enough I would add a powerhead or additional filter, air pump. I can turn a tank into a whirlpool if I thought it was necessary. I was thinking of putting Neon Tetras or cardinals and the shrimp in it.


----------

